# Sticky  What About A Sticky - Panerai Celebs



## HelloNasty1

I saw this sticky on the Breitling Forum. I see a lot of celebs/actors/commentators, etc. wearing Panerai's and think it would be nice to have a sticky to report them, any thoughts???


----------



## handwound

Sounds good to me.

Let's see....

Sylvester Stallone (obviously)
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Jason Statham
John Mayer
Orlando Bloom
Josh Hartnett
Bruce Willis
Carlos Mencia
Glenn Beck
DMX
Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
Hugh Grant

I'm sure there are others...


----------



## HelloNasty1

Wolfgang Puck


----------



## rsr911

Clive Owen - wears one in "Inside Man":-!


----------



## WatchFan56

Adding to the list of celebs spotted with PAMs:

Heidi Klume , Pierce Brosnan, Bill Clinton


----------



## rsr911

Paul Tracy:-!


----------



## mikee

DMX in Exit Wounds


----------



## handwound

Chef Rocco DeSpirito wears one, too.


----------



## Vito_Corleone

Renzo Gracie was wearing one on Inside MMA last night.


----------



## mikee

Vito_Corleone said:


> Renzo Gracie was wearing one on Inside MMA last night.


mma fan, mr corleone? :-!


----------



## Vito_Corleone

mikee said:


> mma fan, mr corleone? :-!


Indeed.:-!


----------



## doc3341

Tyler Florence from the Food Network


----------



## Clem

Alton Brown (Food Network)


----------



## Tracerex

Would need confirmation, but I'm 99% sure I saw Phil Simms wearing a Panny on "Inside the NFL"


----------



## jacksonian

When I said something to my wife about celebs wearing Pams, she replied, "They're just wearing them because Panerai gave them one to take a picture of them wearing it for promotional purposes, it's not like they went out and bought them." That got me wondering how many celebs actually purchased their Pams versus it being given to them in a Swag bag or as a promotional purpose. The pics of Heidi Klum showing off her Pam certainly look like a promotional stunt to me.


----------



## Vito_Corleone

jacksonian said:


> When I said something to my wife about celebs wearing Pams, she replied, "They're just wearing them because Panerai gave them one to take a picture of them wearing it for promotional purposes, it's not like they went out and bought them." That got me wondering how many celebs actually purchased their Pams versus it being given to them in a Swag bag or as a promotional purpose. The pics of Heidi Klum showing off her Pam certainly look like a promotional stunt to me.


Probably none of them.


----------



## jacksonian

Jon Kelley, who hosted The Mole and used to be on Extra!, wore a Pam this past season on The Mole. Couldn't see the exact model, but it was a Luminor on the diver's strap.


----------



## VazLube

Does a celeb of the week influence your decision to buy a product they use? 

Granted it took a celeb to take Panerai to new heights as today.


----------



## jacksonian

Trainer Bob on The Biggest Loser was wearing a Luminor on a steel bracelet this week. He wears several different watches, last season it was a Hublot Big Bang.


----------



## Vito_Corleone

Just noticed Damian Lewis was wearing a PAM on a bracelet in the first episode of the first season on the show Life.


----------



## DocRandy

I saw Ron Howard wearing a PAM 24 on Jay Leno about 2 years ago


----------



## handwound

doc3341 said:


> Tyler Florence from the Food Network


Really? I've seen him wearing what looks to be an IWC Big Pilot, but I haven't noticed him wearing a Panerai.

Rocco Dispirito wears one.

Guy Fieri wears a TT Rollie GMT and a Doxa, but I haven't seen him wearing a PAM, yet.

Yeah, I like the Food Network. ;-)


----------



## HelloNasty1

Seth Gabel stars as Jeremy Darling in Dirty, Sexy, Money has been wearing a PAM in this seasons episodes.


----------



## kubunggo

Robert Rodriguez uses what I think is a Pam 104 in the tutorial features of Once upon a Time in Mexico and Planet Terror. Then in some scenes, Samuel L. Jackson is using one in SWAT, inspite of the other watch's wrist shot. You see the PAM clearly on his wrist when his team rides back to work from the federal prison at the end. Finally, there's that vice cop in Street Kings; the bald one in Forrest Whitakker's goon squad. You see it (the watch) when he arrests Keanu Reeves near the end.


----------



## WatchFan1

Interesting thread, but how about some pics ?
Is there a URL with collection of celebs wearing PAM ?


----------



## Feyd

WatchFan1 said:


> Interesting thread, but how about some pics ?
> Is there a URL with collection of celebs wearing PAM ?


The wife and I were at the LA food and wine festival several weeks ago at Red Seven (a Wolfgang Puck restaurant) and he was rocking a sweet Submersible.
:-!


----------



## HelloNasty1

Peyton Manning in the most recent Mastercard commercial during the "free night in Cleveland" segment there is a PAM sticking out from his cuff. I paused my tv to take a closer look, definitely a PAM.


----------



## WatchFan1




----------



## EROKS

How about that dude in the Transporter movies...forget his name...then again I'm horrible with names...somebody may have already mentioned him...haha


----------



## handwound

EROKS said:


> How about that dude in the Transporter movies...forget his name...then again I'm horrible with names...somebody may have already mentioned him...haha


Yep, Jason Statham. It's in my first post. ;-)

If you watch Transporter 1 with the commentary turned on, he even makes mention of his "very exclusive Panerai" during the opening scene when the alarm goes off. Nevermind that there isn't any alarm on that watch, it's Hollywood...


----------



## Lilhoody

kubunggo said:


> Robert Rodriguez uses what I think is a Pam 104 in the tutorial features of Once upon a Time in Mexico and Planet Terror. Then in some scenes, _Samuel L. Jackson is using one in SWAT, inspite of the other watch's wrist shot. _You see the PAM clearly on his wrist when his team rides back to work from the federal prison at the end. Finally, there's that vice cop in Street Kings; the bald one in Forrest Whitakker's goon squad. You see it (the watch) when he arrests Keanu Reeves near the end.


I watched "Home of the Brave" last night, Samuel L. Jackson also wears a PAM (probably a 47mm...it looks big) through out this movie.


----------



## rsr911

HelloNasty1 said:


> Peyton Manning in the most recent Mastercard commercial during the "free night in Cleveland" segment there is a PAM sticking out from his cuff. I paused my tv to take a closer look, definitely a PAM.


Funny you mention Peyton. I just found an old Indianapolis Monthly magazine from Sept 2004 with Peyton on the cover. You can see his Panerai very clearly!!


----------



## handwound

The Italian guy Fabio on this season of Top Chef appears to be wearing a PAM, as well.


----------



## jacksonian

peepshow said:


> The Italian guy Fabio on this season of Top Chef appears to be wearing a PAM, as well.


He sure is wearing a Luminor, I noticed it a couple of weeks ago but forgot to post it here. I wish I was one of those HTPC guys and could get screen shots of all of them for this thread.


----------



## polaco23

This guy is a celeb to me:

Frank Mir (UFC heavyweight badass & former title older) was wearing a plain (i dont know model numbers) one in the last episode of "the ultimate fighter" reality show.

Hes gotta be one of my fav heavyweights, hope he beats Noguera this month!
:-!


----------



## Vito_Corleone

Argh, I hope Nog breaks his arm off.


----------



## rsr911

peepshow said:


> Yep, Jason Statham. It's in my first post. ;-)
> 
> If you watch Transporter 1 with the commentary turned on, he even makes mention of his "very exclusive Panerai" during the opening scene when the alarm goes off. Nevermind that there isn't any alarm on that watch, it's Hollywood...


He is correct though. The PAM 74 with the Zenith action is a rare beautiful and valuable watch. |> Even if they do fake the alarm it gets great screen time. They do it again in Transporter 2. LOL


----------



## polaco23

Vito_Corleone said:


> Argh, I hope Nog breaks his arm off.












Oh man is that Mir breaking the Heavyweight champ Tim Silvia's arm? Ouch. History is gonna repeat itself.

Either way its gonna be a crazy fight, Noguera is so sick on the ground, hes on of my favs too.

And to keep this watch related i think Mir wears this (dunno which one this is, sorry chaps im an "homage" owner ):


----------



## Vito_Corleone

'tis a 112. I'll have to rewatch the episode.


----------



## Bugsy

Bill Goldberg, the wrestler on a mixed martial arts show, on showtime last night.


----------



## handwound

rsr911 said:


> He is correct though. The PAM 74 with the Zenith action is a rare beautiful and valuable watch. |> Even if they do fake the alarm it gets great screen time. They do it again in Transporter 2. LOL


There's one (PAM074) up on 'Risti right now. Ya got an extra $7200? That's actually a pretty decent price for that watch....


----------



## simoncudd

rob lowe in an Orange [mobile] ad!


----------



## handwound

doc3341 said:


> Tyler Florence from the Food Network


Yep, I'm watching the shrimp and grits episode of Tyler's Ultimate and he's sporting a PAM217.

:-!

He *has* to be a watch guy, I've seen him wearing an IWC Big Pilot, a Cartier Santos chrono, the 217, and a Rollie (Sub? GMT? Can't remember), IIRC.


----------



## SeikoSickness

Anyone know what Taye Diggs wears in the show _Private Practice_? I haven't been able to get a good look but it might be a 111.


----------



## handwound

Watching Iron Chef America right now, the challenging chef, Chef Appleman, is wearing a PAM113 on comfort rubber strap. Cool!


----------



## TicTocTach

A month or so back, I saw Pat Sajak (Wheel of Fortune) wearing some form of Panerai. I almost think it was a Radiomir, but in this photo:
http://cynicsparty.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/24/megan-with-pat.jpg
he's wearing what appears to be a chrono. Judging by the other photos I've seen of him on this Google expedition, he likes his watches.

Clair


----------



## McSoappy

And he uses Strider knives too! Gotta be a gadget guy!;-)



polaco23 said:


> This guy is a celeb to me:
> 
> Frank Mir (UFC heavyweight badass & former title older) was wearing a plain (i dont know model numbers) one in the last episode of "the ultimate fighter" reality show.
> 
> Hes gotta be one of my fav heavyweights, hope he beats Noguera this month!
> :-!


----------



## Gianna's Dad

I can't believe Glenn Beck wears a Panny. I love that guy. I mean, I saw him wearing it, but I still can't believe it!


----------



## HelloNasty1

Gianna's Dad said:


> I can't believe Glenn Beck wears a Panny. I love that guy. I mean, I saw him wearing it, but I still can't believe it!


He was featured on the cover of Watch Time mag about a year ago, a whole article on him and his watches. Many readers were not pleased because they do not like his political views. I could care less personally.


----------



## Tracerex

Watched "Home of the Brave" last night. Samuel L Jackson sports a Panerai, looks like a PAM164?


----------



## explorer2

Chuck "The Iceman" Liddell wears a Panerai Titanium GMT


----------



## mille162

Bucky Lasek, pro skateboarder wears a Pam111 on a daily basis


----------



## rsr911

Stana Katic - the stunning beauty on the show "Castle" also was in the latest Bond film.
Last night was wearing a Panerai Radiomir:-!


----------



## underpar

My wife said that one of the guys on CSI Miami had one on last night.


----------



## Vito_Corleone

Yea, I think David Caruso is a big risti.


----------



## underpar

Vito_Corleone said:


> Yea, I think David Caruso is a big risti.


I think I've seen Caruso with one before but I checked the dvr and last night is was the actor whos child was kidnapped. He was playing the brother of one csi's. My wife was right is was a PAM and it got some good shots.


----------



## handwound

Caruso used to be famous for wearing a PAM-like Ritmo Mundo in his early days on CSI:Miami. Not sure what he's wearing now.

Jeremy Piven, as Ari on Entourage was wearing a Ritmo Mundo for several seasons, too. Until his character was gifted an all gold AP ROO last season. I'm assuming AP paid for that bit of advertising as the box with the company name and the dial with the logo/name were displayed several times quite clearly.


----------



## Vito_Corleone

handwound said:


> Caruso used to be famous for wearing a PAM-like Ritmo Mundo in his early days on CSI:Miami. Not sure what he's wearing now.
> 
> Jeremy Piven, as Ari on Entourage was wearing a Ritmo Mundo for several seasons, too. Until his character was gifted an all gold AP ROO last season. I'm assuming AP paid for that bit of advertising as the box with the company name and the dial with the logo/name were displayed several times quite clearly.


They also said something like "That's an Audemars Piguet, arguably the finest wristwatch in the world". I'm sure AP threw some money at them for all that, lol.


----------



## snoballz

Vito_Corleone said:


> They also said something like "That's an Audemars Piguet, arguably the finest wristwatch in the world". I'm sure AP threw some money at them for all that, lol.


IIRC, Ari was chasing his soon to be boss to Europe since the guy was going to buy AP. or am I mistaken?


----------



## Vito_Corleone

snoballz said:


> IIRC, Ari was chasing his soon to be boss to Europe since the guy was going to buy AP. or am I mistaken?


I think he already had the watch at that point. Wasn't he chasing him to try to get the one chick the job?


----------



## snoballz

My other passion is cycling and I just caught "Riding the Tour de France" on Discovery Channel. It's was originally shown last year I believe. Anyway, I just realized George Hincapie was sporting a PAM250.


----------



## SpeedyF1

If I'm not mistaken, Les Grossman (aka. Tom Cruise) is wearing a Luminor GMT in Tropic Thunder.


----------



## CRT

Think I saw John Daly wearing something Panerai like - but the camera was struggling with his trousers (which I quite like)


----------



## kiwidj

http://coolspotters.com/watches/panerai-luminor






http://www.paneraisource.com/ambassadors.shtml

b-)


----------



## autofiend

Just watched the latest Entourage episode and it appears Turtle received a new Pam for his birthday from Eric. Possibly a 1950 Marina on steel? Couldn't tell for sure.


----------



## usurp




----------



## autofiend

usurp said:


>


Perfect! Thanks for posting the shot. |>


----------



## usurp

I can't figure out what watch it is. Looks like it has a blue dial but all the blue dialed watches come with a titanium case. This one is shiny.


----------



## usurp

someone posted this picture in another forum








http://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?p=1282863

What Panerai has numbers like that?


----------



## autofiend

Those on the 'other' forum speculate it's a special addition for the show. There is no current Panerai with that dial.


----------



## usurp

If it was a new model it would have used the new 2009 bracelet but this is the older one. I saw a panerai with a similar dial in the catalouge but it had a leather strap. You can't install a bracelet on a leather strapped panerai right?


----------



## usurp

Found it! Turtle was wearing a Panerai PAM 72!


----------



## autofiend

usurp said:


> Found it! Turtle was wearing a Panerai PAM 72!


|> good find


----------



## snoballz

From Reuters:


----------



## Dyessman1

SeikoSickness said:


> Anyone know what Taye Diggs wears in the show _Private Practice_? I haven't been able to get a good look but it might be a 111.


Seen an interview with him - wearing a 104.


----------



## GearSlammer

in case further confirmation is needed (i know it isnt), i just saw tyler florence making some tasty looking burgers with his panerai on.


----------



## kiwidj

WatchFan1 said:


> Interesting thread, but how about some pics?


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

WatchFan1 said:


> Is there a URL with collection of celebs wearing PAM ?


http://www.strapculture.com/gallary/Gallerypage3.html

b-)


----------



## tfbit

Gianna's Dad said:


> I can't believe Glenn Beck wears a Panny. I love that guy. I mean, I saw him wearing it, but I still can't believe it!


 He had a pretty righteous strap on also, big and thick.


----------



## kiwidj

Christian Vandevelde


----------



## handwound

Good eyes, Dave! At least it's not a Nike digi...


----------



## kiwidj

Welcome to the forum, tfbit.


----------



## Edmund Dantes

Ami James from Miami Ink sports a nice 048 I think, or maybe the 44mm version


----------



## handwound

Really? The last season I saw Ami was wearing a Breitling Super Avenger with diamond bezel...


----------



## Greg H.

*Dario Franchitti* owns a Panerai 1950. He was wearing it when I met him at the Nashville IndyCar race in 2004. He's a collector.
*Marco Andretti* also owns a Panerai - at least one.

I figure since he was teammates with Dario and TK (*Tony Kannan*), he got the bug from them. They are avid watch collectors.


----------



## jswing

I've heard that Russell Crowe wears his PAM21 while working on his ranch. I also didn't see Tom Coliccio, judge on Top Chef mentioned. He's usually wearing one contemporary PAM or another.


----------



## kiwidj

b-)


----------



## handwound

jswing said:


> I've heard that Russell Crowe wears his PAM21 while working on his ranch. I also didn't see Tom Coliccio, judge on Top Chef mentioned. He's usually wearing one contemporary PAM or another.


Ah, another FoodNetwork junkie, Jeff?

Yep, Chef Tom wears one. The Italian contestant, Fabio, from last season wore one, too - looked like a 063, maybe?


----------



## marzook

Israel`s prime minister:
http://en.netanyahu.org.il/uploads/images/Images/Netanyahu/21.JPG
(pic very large - open the link)
Is that a pam 027? If i am not mistaken, quit a rare piece.


----------



## kiwidj

marzook said:


> Israel`s prime minister:
> http://en.netanyahu.org.il/uploads/images/Images/Netanyahu/21.JPG
> (pic very large - open the link)
> Is that a pam 027? If i am not mistaken, quit a rare piece.


Looks like a 104 to me....


----------



## handwound

Yep, either a 104 or even possibly a 048. The PAM027 used an ETA2892-2 movement, so it hand a central seconds hand.


----------



## rsr911

Leigh Diffey from Speed Channel was wearing a Panerai Ferrari Chronograph during the broadcast of the Petit LeMans!:-!


----------



## Norster74

Martin Brundle was wearing a Panerai (poss PAM88) on the grid walk for yesterdays Brazilian GP. Very nice indeed.


----------



## dkugiaf

rsr911 said:


> Leigh Diffey from Speed Channel was wearing a Panerai Ferrari Chronograph during the broadcast of the Petit LeMans!:-!


:thanks Wonderful,,,,,, thanks


----------



## rebelace

Here is Adrien Brody sporting a Panerai in "The Brothers Bloom" he had a couple nice watches in the film but had this one on the most.


----------



## kiwidj

Welcome to the forum, dkugiaf.


----------



## HelloNasty1

Michael Strahan - Subway commercial, during the Bengal Jets playoff game.


----------



## snoballz

Stallone is wearing a PAM yet again in one of his movies.


----------



## european.aristocrat

handwound said:


> Yep, Jason Statham. It's in my first post. ;-)
> 
> If you watch Transporter 1 with the commentary turned on, he even makes mention of his "very exclusive Panerai" during the opening scene when the alarm goes off. Nevermind that there isn't any alarm on that watch, it's Hollywood...


remember he said, "very exclusive Panerai", so exclusive he got an alarm on his unlike everyone else.


----------



## vegasvince

Saw Joel McHale (Community on NBC and The Soup on E!) on Conan tonight, and he was sporting a PAM!


----------



## WatchFan56

Ellen's been wearing a gold Luminor lately


----------



## snoballz

WatchFan56 said:


> Ellen's been wearing a gold Luminor lately


Ellen is a HUGE Drew Brees fan. She probably started wearing it after Drew Brees visited the Ellen show after NO won the Super Bowl. Drew is a 'risti and can be seen wearing different models.


----------



## cshields

One person I haven't seen mentioned is Lebron James who sports a rose gold Radiomir from time to time


----------



## handwound

I thought Ellen was wearing a full gold Daytona? Sure looked like an Oyster bracelet and 3 subdials on a gold colored dial to me.


----------



## snoballz

handwound said:


> I thought Ellen was wearing a full gold Daytona? Sure looked like an Oyster bracelet and 3 subdials on a gold colored dial to me.


She wears the gold Daytona on most days. That's her "beater".


----------



## handwound

I'm watching "Shadow Soldiers" on NatGeo and Chris Ryan (former SAS trooper, part of the Bravo Two Zero team that was compromised/captured in the first Iraq war, and author of _The One That Got Away_ ) is wearing a PAM243.

Cool!


----------



## joehwrfc

Ryan Reynolds is often seen sporting a Luminor of some sort!


----------



## Spoonsey

I noticed that Ryan Nelsen (captain of the New Zealand football/soccer team at the recent World Cup in South Africa) was wearing a Luminor GMT in some pre-tournament TV interviews.

Nice.


----------



## jacksonian

Bethenny Frankel's husband Jason was wearing a Luminor (I believe it was a 104) in this last episode of Bethenny's Getting Married. He was in a jewelry store holding some jewelry in his left hand and they got a great shot of his Pam.


----------



## Watch_guy

I have never heard of half of these people. Really using the term celebrity loosely :-d


----------



## jacksonian

Watch_guy said:


> I have never heard of half of these people. Really using the term celebrity loosely :-d


Dude, the Pam is the celeb! :-!


----------



## rebelace

Speaking of people I haven't heard of. Was watching Surrogates earlier and spotted this PAM 250 on the wrist of an actor called Devin Ratray most of you will remember him as "Buzz" from Home Alone.


----------



## taint it sweet

I saw one of the Jets players wearing one during the first episode of Hard Knocks this season...looked awesome..don't remember which model it was..


----------



## SeikoSickness

Does anyone watch Pawn Stars? In one of this week's episodes (the one where a man brought in a 350+ year old pocket sundial), Hoss looked like he was wearing a Panerai (Luminor base or Marina). Also, Rick was wearing something other than his regular Breitling. Can anyone identify the watches?


----------



## Clem

Does anyone watch Grey's Anatomy? I usually don't but I caught a few nice pieces in the 30 seconds or so it was on the TV.

I think i saw Kevin McKidd sporting a Luminor but not sure which one. 104? 48 maybe? :think:


----------



## mene_menelaou

It is most probably a PAM111. I can see #3 near the CG.


----------



## Clem

I thought so at first too but it seems as though there's a "date magnifier" next to the 3 unless that's just a reflection.....


----------



## jaytaylor

Looks like a fake pam to me.


----------



## gmtsteve

The character of Fargo in A Town Called Eureka wears a PAM in the new series. To go with his new role as big boss man I suppose.


----------



## graphite

random. i just spotted it.

jerome bettis, nfl running back, wears a panerai while playing himself in "the office" season 3, episode 2, "the convention."

Jerome Bettis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










yay!


----------



## Mr.Bond

Adrien Brody wears one in "The Brothers Bloom"


----------



## rebelace

Mr.Bond said:


> Adrien Brody wears one in "The Brothers Bloom"


Posted a pic of it a few pages back if ya wanna check it out.

Here is the latest one I have found. Conan wearing a PAM on his new show! Was surprised to see it. Couldn't quite make out the model though.


----------



## graphite

panerai bracelet??


----------



## diosrl

One of the best, and I think it is not mentioned here, is Tom Cruise. That's a PAM63.

"Les Grossman" in Tropic Thunder. Epic :-!


----------



## handwound

graphite said:


> panerai bracelet??


Absolutely, graphite. Drew Brees is definitely a fan of the brand.


----------



## Clem

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson is wearing a Luminor in the new Fast and the Furious movie....


----------



## Atomant

Clem said:


> Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson is wearing a Luminor in the new Fast and the Furious movie....
> 
> View attachment 410760


Anyone knows which specific luminor model is that? Don't think it's a 1950 because it comes with a cyclops.


----------



## avatar1

Atomant said:


> Anyone knows which specific luminor model is that? Don't think it's a 1950 because it comes with a cyclops.


Should either be a 024 or 025...









Source: Movie Trailer still


----------



## Atomant

avatar1 said:


> Should either be a 024 or 025...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Movie Trailer still


Thanks looks like a 25 to me.


----------



## andrew692003

Rangers manager Walter Smith has growing fears over congestion as freeze returns to strike again - Telegraph


----------



## jaytaylor




----------



## jacksonian

Great post! Thanks, Jay!


----------



## Dumluk

Dont' know if she counts as a celebrity, but the wife of last weekend's Indy winner was wearing a PAM as she congratulated him.


----------



## HPoirot

When the actors wear a PAM in their movies, how do we know if it's product placement or they're wearing their own PAM?


----------



## diosrl

How could you know such thing?


----------



## handwound

HPoirot said:


> When the actors wear a PAM in their movies, how do we know if it's product placement or they're wearing their own PAM?


That generally depends on if they are seen wearing them outside of that particular movie. If so, it's a relatively safe bet that they are a fan of the marque.


----------



## explorer2

That's me in the suit btw. This was taken on the roof of the Peninsula Hotel in the Philippines in 08.


----------



## jacksonian

explorer2 said:


> That's me in the suit btw. This was taken on the roof of the Peninsula Hotel in the Philippines in 08.
> View attachment 490310


VERY cool! I recognize my man Chuck. Do you know what he was wearing? I don't recognize the other 2 guys. What were you doing?


----------



## explorer2

He's wearing a Titanium Panerai GMT. The 2 other guys are the Big boys at UFC. Lorenzo Fertita(CEO) wears a VERY EXPENSIVE Audemars Piguet and Jake Sartini was wearing a Day date Rolex if I'm not mistaken. I was working Executive Protection Close In Agent for Chuck Liddell.


----------



## BaltimoreBrian

Anyone see Ryan Renolds on Jimmy Fallon last night, 8/26/11? I couldn't quite make it out, but it did look like a Panerai on his wrist. I saw the crown protector, however, for a brief moment saw a glimpse of the face and the face looked white...so maybe a 114/113? Any other options with the white face?


----------



## Steelhead

Lawrence Tynes, Giants placekicker:


----------



## Tommer45

handwound said:


> That generally depends on if they are seen wearing them outside of that particular movie. If so, it's a relatively safe bet that they are a fan of the marque.


I worked on the film "Safe" in Philly and got to talk Panerai with Jason Statham. He's a huge fan of the brand and usually has one of his on whenever he has the chance. It's nice to see someone who's a real fan of the brand and not just wearing a name because he's payed to.


----------



## opticalserenity

Just spotted one on Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu. Anyone know which model or any other pictures of what he wears?

Here is a link to the video and a screenshot:
PM Netanyahu's Greeting for the New Year - YouTube









Ah, I found another:


----------



## muddyrover

jacksonian said:


> VERY cool! I recognize my man Chuck. Do you know what he was wearing? I don't recognize the other 2 guys. What were you doing?


So you're telling me that Chuck needs protection? You must be one bad ass mofo.


----------



## stilo

opticalserenity said:


> Just spotted one on Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu. Anyone know which model or any other pictures of what he wears?
> 
> Here is a link to the video and a screenshot:
> PM Netanyahu's Greeting for the New Year - YouTube
> 
> View attachment 823190
> 
> 
> Ah, I found another:
> 
> View attachment 823196


Looks like 104


----------



## Amnaggar

handwound said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> Sylvester Stallone (obviously)
> Arnold Schwarzenegger
> Jason Statham
> John Mayer
> Orlando Bloom
> Josh Hartnett
> Bruce Willis
> Carlos Mencia
> Glenn Beck
> DMX
> Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
> Hugh Grant
> 
> I'm sure there are others...


Bill Clinton


----------



## Ian72

Saw Hugh Laurie wearing one on House Season 8


----------



## Synequano

Hugh Laurie wearing Pam on House 8? I though he is wearing some kind of flieger when he took his watch from the officer when he got out of jail


----------



## watchRus

I just saw 'Buddy' from Cake Boss tv show on TLC wearing a PAM. Not sure of the model.


----------



## Ian72

Synequano said:


> Hugh Laurie wearing Pam on House 8? I though he is wearing some kind of flieger when he took his watch from the officer when he got out of jail


Couldn't find a pic of him wearing it online. Just him with either Hamilton or Rolex 
Thought I saw it on his wrist when he was knocking on Wilson's door in Episode 3 or 4 and see it fleetingly in a few episodes after that too


----------



## Mikeycanuk

Fabio from Top Chef was wearing one on the recently finished "where are they now" type show on Bravo. name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## mqle

Ryan Seacrest and Mario Lopez where PAMs.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## erasershavings

Ben Stiller on All Star Comedy Round Table.

Can anybody fill me in on the rubber strap he's wearing? Thanks!


----------



## Synequano

I'm not sure what is worn by Ben Stiller,is it one of the ceramic luminor? Looks like time only model,so I guess it left us with either 441 or 335..
As for the strap,looks like leather,not rubber
All based on my view on iphone 5 screen tho,too lazy to use my PC


----------



## Lemper

Those are some Baller watches alright!


----------



## jaychief

Carl Froch (boxer) wearing a Panerai on Soccer am.....


----------



## Jsebastiian

Not sure if this was posted yet


----------



## apc89

David Haye

DAVID HAYE - HAYEMAKER PANERAI | Titan Black


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

You can't help but notice "Mr. Wonderful's" (Kevin O'Leary) on "Shark Tank" also the top lawyer in "The good Wife" (Josh Charles as Will Gardner).

Does anyone know what watch Daymond John wears? I'm talking the blinged out one that looks almost like an LCD or something. I know he has worn a couple of others but this one is his old standby.


----------



## koda240

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> You can't help but notice "Mr. Wonderful's" (Kevin O'Leary) on "Shark Tank" also the top lawyer in "The good Wife" (Josh Charles as Will Gardner).
> 
> Does anyone know what watch Daymond John wears? I'm talking the blinged out one that looks almost like an LCD or something. I know he has worn a couple of others but this one is his old standby.


He typically wears two different watches. I think the one you're referring to is the gold Ritmo Mundo. Then, he also wears a gold Breitling Aerospace. I could be wrong but I've looked really closely.


----------



## Luxurlife

Great eyes everyone

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


----------



## 1love

Fwiw I saw Gordon Ramsay wear one on the new Masterchef last week.


Sent from 5S


----------



## Sandyz

Dave batista is wearing submersible in all his latest movie promotions, stone cold was wearing one at this years wrestlemania


----------



## kenji1903




----------



## flying_tomatoes

Went through all of the pages and didnt see either of these two listed:

Michael Jordan









the late Paul Walker


----------



## Brolex

Ryan Reynolds wears a 351 in "Selfless". I laughed at the alarm feature it had!


----------



## ianho

Noticed BBC presenter Reggie Yates rocking a Pam in his new documentary series today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mywatchblog

Ben Affleck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruby8six

Watching this awful Carolina Seattle game, they showed a recap of last nights Cardinals game. Cardinal headcoach Bruce Arians rocking with looks like a 005 on a Hourus strap I believe. Took picture ff my tv lol


----------



## waikeekee

Saw this picture on facebook. He might not be a celebrity but he sure is well known.










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Synequano

Is that pam 89 or 237? Looks nice...


----------



## waikeekee

Benjamin Netanyahu the incumbent PM a of Israel










Picture is stolen from my Facebook page.

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Stolen pictures from FB














































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Ruby8six

Peyton Manning rocking what looks a 505? for these directv commercials.


----------



## trident1970

which one is Michael Jordan wearing? is it a 112?


----------



## Synequano

Jordan is wearing 172 tantalum


----------



## Tony A.H

spotted this one while my friend's kids were watching the Video.
i froze the picture at 0:38 but couldn't tell which model.






at first i thought it was 372. but it also looks like a Yellow Gold Case. or is it the lighting effect ??.


----------



## boxterduke

Was watching Trevor Noah Netflix comedy special last night and spotted a basic Luminor Marina Panerai


----------



## McGriddle

At a glance, it looks like a nice PAM510 to me. |>



boxterduke said:


> Was watching Trevor Noah Netflix comedy special last night and spotted a basic Luminor Marina Panerai
> 
> View attachment 10962050


----------



## peenoise

Saw UFC fighter Kenny Florian here in Abu Dhabi wearing Panerai. What model is this?


----------



## tommyk3

^ looks like a 104 to me. I say this because i see sticks, a polished case and a cyclops. but i have been wrong before


----------



## clyde2801

I don't know, but I would ask him POLITELY.


----------



## Dan3612

KenFlo is still super dangerous!


----------



## Socal Sam

Announcer Joe Buck rocking a chronometer.


----------



## 7750wobble

R&B singer and pop star Taeyang wears a Bell&Ross and these two PAMs:


----------



## Happy_Jake

waikeekee said:


> Saw this picture on facebook. He might not be a celebrity but he sure is well known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


No kidding...
How about that
Love this thread

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Jake

And NO WAY THAT GUY has only one watch...


----------



## Happy_Jake

Bibi Too?

Mea Achooz!

Bonus points for all my friends who know what that means...


This was supposed to reply to pic of Binyamin Netanyahu with his PAM


----------



## Tony A.H

probably the only guy who can rock the Egiziano nicely. and look normal


----------



## JoeRock71

Anthony Bourdain


----------



## Synequano

Looks like 337,on other pic I thought I saw him (Bourdain) wearing a 338

The strap looks a bit small on the wire lugs though...


----------



## AdironDoc

Fox Business News contributor, Dagen McDowell, regularly seen with a TAG Monaco, tweeted her watch was trashed during a service. During the "Outnumbered" noon show now on Fox News Network, she wears a black Luminor. Couldn't see well enough to determine the model. Goodbye Monaco, hello Ceramica.


----------



## Tony A.H

my woman spotted this PAM while watching this video.
couldn't tell which Model ?, but sure looks NICE.


----------



## usc1

No sure anyone mentioned the following:

Jon Hamm
Liz Hurley
Heidi Klum
Bill Clinton


----------



## usc1

No sure anyone mentioned the following:

Jon Hamm
Liz Hurley
Heidi Klum
Bill Clinton


----------



## kkleung1226

Kevin Garnett in a few commercials


----------



## Stephen2020

I'm watching the Tour of Britain episode 1, about a week late. Presenter Matt Barbet is wearing a Panerai Radiomir. I know he owned a Black Seal in the past, so probably that one?


----------



## rust

Oracle founder Larry Ellison...


----------



## Stephen2020

Nice to see another one on this thread, I wish there were more, considering there are more Panerai owners than ever nowadays.


----------



## rust

Jes Staley, CEO of Barclays - PAM111


----------



## rust

Probably already mentioned, Robin Williams.


----------



## Stephen2020

Stana Katic, women can wear real Panerias instead of Richemont Dues.


----------



## ANOpax

Stephen2020 said:


> women can wear real Panerais instead of Richemont Dues.


They can. Even criminal ones.










photo credit Daily Mail


----------



## Stephen2020

That's unfortunate!


----------



## chrono555

John Aiken (one of the relationship "experts" on Married At First Sight Australia) has been wearing Panerais. TV is careful not to focus when his wrist comes into view, but the crown protector is unmistakeable.


----------



## Stephen2020

Any screenshots?


----------



## chrono555

If you google "John Aiken" there are loads of photos of him like this one:









And screenshots from the show that aren't clear:









This last week I've seen him wearing this, which I doubt is a Pan, but it's unusual for him not to wear a Panerai.









Product placement?


----------



## Stephen2020

That first picture is good (for one not intended to specifically show a watch).


----------



## acurtis

Sam The Cooking Guy (San Diego foodie/writer) wears a 505 and a 1218 on his cooking vodcasts.


----------



## Stephen2020

Matt Barbet at this year's Tour of Britain,


----------



## chrono555

Stephen2020 said:


> Matt Barbet at this year's Tour of Britain,
> 
> View attachment 16894213


I remember a newspaper interview with him years ago, and in particular he owning a Radiomir Black Seal which he bought with money left from his grandmother as a reminder of her (iirc).

edit:
Found the article:
Channel 5 newsreader Matt Barbet's favourite things: Apps, a watch and espresso | Express.co.uk


----------



## SSingh1975

Watched "Glass Onion" last night ...Panerai placement for sure ..lol.


----------

